# [Hardware] Configuracion de Teclado (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Estoy haciendo una instalacion limpia de Gentoo en una maquina de escritorio. algo que ya hace tiempo no hago.

Algo ha cambiado en esto que ya no tengo forma de configurar mi teclado.

en el archivo /etc/conf.d/keymap   configuro el teclado "es" y en la consola todo anda bien pero al cargar las X ya queda como teclado en ingles.

Que puede estar ocurriendo ?

----------

## quilosaq

Mira la guía para X en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml. Hacia el final habla exactamente de la configuración del teclado.

----------

## JotaCE

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira la guía para X en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml. Hacia el final habla exactamente de la configuración del teclado.

 

Precisamente ese documento fue el que use, pero creo que una parte no la aplique. una vez que termine de compilar openoffice la probare.... gracias!

----------

## johnlu

Creo que sé cual es el problema:

```
# cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

# nano -w /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
```

Copias el fichero de configuración de las interfaces de entrada para X, si usas HAL para configurar tus X debes hacerlo así.

Cambias la siguiente línea:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>
```

----------

## JotaCE

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> Creo que sé cual es el problema:
> 
> ```
> # cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> 
> ...

 

EXCELENTE....... Todo el Apoyo!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johnlu

Me alegra haberte servido de ayuda.

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> VIVA LA REVOLUCION PINGUINA!!!

 

Ahora que ya tienes el teclado en español, podrías aprovechar para escribir la diéresis de la palabra PINGÜINA y el acento ortográfico en REVOLUCIÓN.

 :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> Me alegra haberte servido de ayuda.
> 
>  *JotaCE wrote:*   VIVA LA REVOLUCION PINGUINA!!! 
> 
> Ahora que ya tienes el teclado en español, podrías aprovechar para escribir la diéresis de la palabra PINGÜINA y el acento ortográfico en REVOLUCIÓN.
> ...

 

Ahí está!!! Gracias! Tendré más cuidado con mi ortografía en el futuro.

----------

